# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Aquário com mais uns litros de Àgua

## Henrique de Jesus

Boas a todos membros do Reefforum 
E também a seus amigos
Vou iniciar uma nova caminhada para um novo aquário reeff
Dois anos depois 
O meu novo aquário 


O Meu Aquário 

Deixo aqui o setup

Data de montagem: 06/08/08

SETUP

-Aquário
  1200 de comprimento
  700   de largura
  550   de altura
-Com coluna seca ao meio dois furos a 50mm
 e um furo com 25mm para a entrada de bomba de retorno
-Capacidade 460 litros

-Sump/Refugio
  800  de comprimento
  600  de largura
  450  de altura
-Capacidade mais ou menos 200 litros

- Reactor  kalkwasser 
- Reactor de cálcio Aquacare turbo-kalkreaktor taelle 3 


-Iluminação 
  calha suspensa BLAU LUMINA 10x54w
   Quatro azuis e seis brancas

-Circulação  4 SunSun-vibration Pump jvp-102--5000l

-Bomba de retorno Sicce Multi 4000

-Escumador:Um ATI Bubble Master 250

-Rocha viva: (+ /- 60 kilos
-Rocha morta +/-  40 kilos

-Aquecimento- 1 Heater Pacific de 300w e outro de 300w Pacific
-Arrefecimento- Chiller HAILEA HC-300A



PEIXES

-1 Zebrasoma flavescens
-4 Chromis viridis
-2 Chrysiptera
-1 Labroides_dimidiatus
-1 Salarias sp.
-2-Amphiprion_ocellaris
-1-Paracanthurus_hepatus
-1-Zebrasoma desjardinii
-1-Chelmon_rostratus
-1-Peixe Folha (devorador de aiptasias)
-1-peixe Halichoeres hortulanus
-3-peixes Pterapogon kauderni
-1-peixe Ctenochaetus Strigosus
-1 peixe Cryptocentrus aurora
-1 peixe naso lituratus


INVERTEBRADOS

-1 camarões lysmata amboinensis
-1 camarões Lysmata seticaudata
- varias cerites
- vários patas verdes
-2 patas azuis
- vários caracóis

CORAIS

- 1 coral euphylia Paradivisa
- 1 Euphylia grabrescens
- 1 euphyllia ancora
 -1- coral Anthelia
- 1 Sarcofitons
- 1 Acropora tricolor
- 1  Lobophytum sp.
- 1 Sinularia flexibis
-   zoanthos centro azul
-   zoanthos centro verde
-   zoanthos laranjas
-   palitoas castanhas e verdes
-   Xenias Brancas
-   Xenias Castanhas
-   Gruen Star verde
-   Gruen Star verde mais claro
-1 coral anthelia
-1 muda Pocilopora Damicornis
-1 coral Caulastrea furcata
-1 frag (Merulina ampliata)

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

As primeiras fotos 
a mesa do Aquário





O meu escumador




Por agora esta tudo de novidades 
O aquario ja esta a ser construido 
depois e só mudar de um para o outro

----------


## Filipe Silva

Bem estamos a ir para algo maior! Assim vai ser de tirar o  :Olá:  ...


He he, a ver se vais colocando fotos , quero ver o projecto td a ir bem devagar e claro da melhor forma!!!! 


 :SbSalut:  

Um abraço0o0o0o0ooooooo

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola pessoal 
Venho colocar mais umas fotos de material que fui hoje buscar -28/06/08
a casa de um grande amigo Paulo Bravo www.bubbles-shop.com
Onde nunca esperei ser tão bem recebido tanto por ele como sua esposa
Pois só ouve um contra
é que tivemos que andar a apanhar camarão dentro de um grande aquário e já cosido  :yb624:  
Não faltando as :SbBiere5: 
Bem foi uma boa tarde bem passada na companhia deste casal
Parabéns Paulo és uma pessoa de 5 estrelas  :SbOk:  

também em nome do meu colega António que me acompanhou nesta  grande tarde o seu grande bem aja ao Paulo Bravo e sua esposa
Um futuro aquarista 
Pois estou a falar de quem me ficou com todo o projecto que eu tinha
sem ele nada disto podia ser realizado


As fotos da calha  BLAU LUMINA  10 lampadas t5  de 54w 




tambem  vieram 4 bombas SunSun-vibration Pump jvp-102--5000l
e mais umas coisas que so depois de montadas serão postadas aqui no forum
vou colocando fotos a medida da evolução do meu projecto.
O aquario ja esta a ser fabricado.

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

Boas, Henrique  tens aí tudo para um aqua de sucesso.
Um bom escumador, uma boa calha, boa circulação e muita vontade
espero que não tenhas nenhuma baixa.
aguardamos noticias e fotos.
1 abraço

----------


## João Castelo

Epá.... que o homem está com um andamento, vai lá vai..... :SbSourire2:  

Henrique, Com o equipamento que já se vê dá para perceber que é mesmo a sério.

Força nesse teu projecto e alguma coisa que possa ajudar diz.

Um abraço amigo,

JC

NB - se o cabeçudo do Argentino quiser ir aí um dia ainda era capaz de me por com ele ( e com mais alguém ) a caminho.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Henrique

Antes de mais meus parabéns por esse teu novo projecto, que irá de certeza ser um excelente reeff.
Axo que vais no bom caminho, pois a casa nunca deve ser começada pelo telhado, querendo dizer com isto que estas a apostar em material certo e adequado de forma a que no futuro nao tenhas necessidade de fazer upgrades.
Em relaçao ao Paulo Bravo, foi algo a que nos ja habituou e cativou, que é nada mais que a sua simpatia e o seu espirito hospitaleiro com que nos recebe em sua casa, mostrando assim a pessoa que ele é.

Henrique, tudo o que necessite e dentro dos meus conhecimentos, conte comigo.



Abraço
Paulo

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Epá.... que o homem está com um andamento, vai lá vai..... 
> 
> Henrique, Com o equipamento que já se vê dá para perceber que é mesmo a sério.
> 
> Força nesse teu projecto e alguma coisa que possa ajudar diz.
> 
> Um abraço amigo,
> 
> JC
> ...


Ola amigo João Castelo
Um grande abraço para ti 
 Olha o que mais me fazia falta era ajuda no dia em que o hei de montar 
mas com cabeça tronco e membros tudo se ade arranjar 
obrigada pelo teu comentário e também pela ajuda que nunca e de mais.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Olá Henrique
> 
> Antes de mais meus parabéns por esse teu novo projecto, que irá de certeza ser um excelente reeff.
> Axo que vais no bom caminho, pois a casa nunca deve ser começada pelo telhado, querendo dizer com isto que estas a apostar em material certo e adequado de forma a que no futuro nao tenhas necessidade de fazer upgrades.
> Em relaçao ao Paulo Bravo, foi algo a que nos ja habituou e cativou, que é nada mais que a sua simpatia e o seu espirito hospitaleiro com que nos recebe em sua casa, mostrando assim a pessoa que ele é.
> 
> Henrique, tudo o que necessite e dentro dos meus conhecimentos, conte comigo.
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigada amigo Paulo Oliveira 
Toda a ajuda sera bem vinda pois sera uma mudança muito grande para mim e tudo mas tudo vai ser muito pouco para ter conhecimento do que estou a fazer espero que tudo me corra pelo melhor
Espero ajuda de todos os membros do REEFFORUM nem que seja um pequeno conselho.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Henrique, também eu acho que será um grande aquário!! Estás no bom caminho! Ia dar um conselho, mas tu já o estás a fazer, juntar tudo antes de montar... Muitas vezes vimos membros a montar aquário, sem ter todo o material (escumador, circulação e afins) e depois é algas, ciano e outros problemas! 

Vais usar OI? Aconselho-te a tal, na minha montagem desde o inicio, não tive praticamente algas... Julgo que em parte ao total uso de água de osmose!

Um abraço!

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Boas...
> 
> Henrique, também eu acho que será um grande aquário!! Estás no bom caminho! Ia dar um conselho, mas tu já o estás a fazer, juntar tudo antes de montar... Muitas vezes vimos membros a montar aquário, sem ter todo o material (escumador, circulação e afins) e depois é algas, ciano e outros problemas! 
> 
> Vais usar OI? Aconselho-te a tal, na minha montagem desde o inicio, não tive praticamente algas... Julgo que em parte ao total uso de água de osmose!
> 
> Um abraço!


Ola amigo José Francisco Duarte
Muito obrigada pelo seu comentário
Estou a tentar organizar tudo para que não me falhe nada 
vamos ver como vai correr a operação   =aquário mania=

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Henrique,

Muito bem, esse teu projecto ja mostrar que esta no bom caminho.Adorei a estrutura de ferro, tudo ao promenor. Já sabes sempre que precisares de alguma coisa da-me um toque. Essa calha e escumador  :SbOk:  foi grande investimento, e tenho a certeza que não te vais arrepender, alem de tambem ter a certeza que o teu aquário vai ser um show, o teu cuidado e rigor no desenpenho do hobby e bem notavel.

abraço

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigos
Ola amigo Carlos Basaloco
Muito obrigada pelo teu comentário
Pois estou a tentar fazer o meu melhor desde ja agradeço  a tua disponibilidade
pois todos os conselhos serão poucos e estou a tentar organizar todos os conselhos para que tudo me corra pelo melhor 
espero  o aquário nos próximos dias 
de resto ja tenho tudo a espera para ser trocado.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola a todos 
Venho dar mais uma novidade  mais um equipamento para o aquario
desta vez um shiller que tanta falta me fazia 
pois agora esta  pronto para ser montado muito em breve.
O meu muito obrigada ao amigo Paulo Bravo www.bubbles-shop.com
Obriga mas não de me o ter dado  :yb624:  
mas sim da maneira como esta a ser feito todo este negocio
O meu grande obrigada Paulo Bravo www.bubbles-shop.com
Aqui fica a foto do chiller HAILEA HC-300A

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Henrique,
Desejo-lhe o maior sucesso no novo projecto, pois com todo o rigor, planeamento e calma que pareces ter e claro a ajuda dos membros, será uma realidade. Aguardamos fotos do dia da montagem. Já pensaste no Layout?
Um Abraço

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá  Henrique,

estás mesmo a colocar tudo em prole de um belo projecto...se fôr como o anterior, vai ficar lindo. Quando é que começas a colocar umas fotos para acompanharmos a instalação contigo?

Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Bem amigo,agora é mesmo a valer vai ser um aquario de topo....espero que tudo corra pelo melhor e que este seja um projecto ainda melhor que o antigo que ja era para muitos um sonho e uma inspiração....é de facto muito aliciante poder acompanhar a evolução deste novo aquario que estou certo que vai ser de arrazar ...vamos por isto a bombar... :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :tutasla:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Olá  Henrique,
> 
> estás mesmo a colocar tudo em prole de um belo projecto...se fôr como o anterior, vai ficar lindo. Quando é que começas a colocar umas fotos para acompanharmos a instalação contigo?
> 
> Um abraço


Ola amigo Bruno Quinzico obrigada pelo teu comentario
A evolução que tenho de fotos são as que coloquei ate a data de hoje mas acredita que quando começar a fazer a mudança eu coloco toda a instalação 
do novo projecto.
Estou com ideias de começar a fazer a mudança este fim de semana 
e se me entregarem o aquario 
Caso contrario so para o principio de agosto quando estiver de ferias 
E ja agora aproveito  para pedir ajuda a quem me quiser ajudar pois estão abertas as inscrições 
Tanto para me ajudarem na mudança como em conselhos .

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Bem amigo,agora é mesmo a valer vai ser um aquario de topo....espero que tudo corra pelo melhor e que este seja um projecto ainda melhor que o antigo que ja era para muitos um sonho e uma inspiração....é de facto muito aliciante poder acompanhar a evolução deste novo aquario que estou certo que vai ser de arrazar ...vamos por isto a bombar...


Ola amigo Ricardo Oliveira 
Obrigada pelo teu comentário
Estou a fazer os possíveis para que tudo corra bem vamos ver
espero contar contigo para esta aventura  :yb665:  
Vamos ver como vai correr.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Sim, claro que podes contar com a minha ajuda é só acertar o fim de semana que vai ser e ai estarei...vais ver que vai correr tudo em ordem.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Boas Henrique,
> Desejo-lhe o maior sucesso no novo projecto, pois com todo o rigor, planeamento e calma que pareces ter e claro a ajuda dos membros, será uma realidade. Aguardamos fotos do dia da montagem. Já pensaste no Layout?
> Um Abraço


Ola amigo António Gameiro
Obrigada pelo comentário 
Espero que tudo me corra bem a ver vamos como se costuma dizer
sobre o Layout ainda não tenho nada em mente 
Bem nada como quem diz mas so depois de ver e rever é que vou ver o que vai sair eu precisava de uma boa ajuda nessa area mas era que pudesse ca vir a Castelo Branco para me ajudar a fazer esse Layout tenho 120cm para decorar de comprimento e 70cm de largura e muito espaço vamos ver o que de la vai sair
Pois para mim e a parte mais dificil mas pronto logo se vê 
Mais uma vez obrigada

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigos 
aqui coloco o chiller ja em pleno foncionamento
5 estrelas sem comentarios


Estou  impressionado com o silencio do dito chiller 
esta so a esperiencia para depois colocar no novo aquario

vou colocando fotos a medida que vou vendo evolução no meu projecto.

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Henrique,
Se o Layout sair como o teu anterior Akua, já irá ser lindo, mas com uma largura de 70cm  :Pracima:  concerteza que será um espectaculo. Ajudar-te-ia com todo o prazer mas estou um pouco longe, no entanto estou seguir o teu novo projecto com muito interesse.
Um Abraço

----------


## Matias Gomes

parabéns, essa montagem tá ficando show.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Henrique!

Realmente está a ficar muito bom!! Parabéns!

Mas diz-me tens o Chiller num local amplo ou mais exiguo? Ele aquece o ambiente? 

A mangueira que usaste é de que diâmetro?

Abraços e boa continuação!

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> parabéns, essa montagem tá ficando show.


Obrigada amigo Matias Gomes 
estou fazendo para que corra tudo no melhor
E também sei que esta a trabalhar par um aquário maior 
também espero que corra tudo bem :SbOk:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Boas, Henrique!
> 
> Realmente está a ficar muito bom!! Parabéns!
> 
> Mas diz-me tens o Chiller num local amplo ou mais exiguo? Ele aquece o ambiente? 
> 
> A mangueira que usaste é de que diâmetro?
> 
> Abraços e boa continuação!


Ola amigo José Francisco Duarte
O Chiller não esta no local certo eu é que o coloquei agora na sala ate montar o meu novo aquário mas depois vou monta lo na varanda 
mas protegido do calor e do frio
E a mangueira e do diâmetro de 19mm interiores
e o que pede para a montagem.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Ola amigo José Francisco Duarte
> O Chiller não esta no local certo eu é que o coloquei agora na sala ate montar o meu novo aquário mas depois vou monta lo na varanda 
> mas protegido do calor e do frio
> E a mangueira e do diâmetro de 19mm interiores
> e o que pede para a montagem.


Boas... 

Eu coloquei-te a questão pois vou buscar hoje o meu (pelo menos conto com isso) e vou instalá-lo na sala, ao lado do aquário... E estou com algum receio que aqueça em demasia a sala!! Achas que aquece?

Abraços!!!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde José

Tenho quase a certeza que te vai aquecer a sala!
O arrefecimento passa por uma troca de temperatura.
O calor extraído irá para o exterior do chiller, logo se vais colocar o chiller na sala...
Para quando novas fotos?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Olá Pedro...

Eu sei que aquecerá, no entanto queria saber o quanto... :Admirado:  

Fotos... Só quando tiver uma máquina ou um fotógrafo decente...  :yb665:  Quero meter fotos em condições!!! :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraços :SbOk2:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

José

é simples, todo o calor que iras tirar do aquario terá de ir para a sala. Vai ficar bem quentinha!!!

Não tens hipoteses de meter o chiler ou noutra divisoria ou na rua?

Podes inclusive meter a tubagem do mesmo dentro da parede. Tens trabalho agora mas poupas e muito em conforto e energia.

abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Ou então isolar o chiller e criar uma conduta de extracção de ar... :yb665:  
Sei que mais tarde ou mais cedo, vou adquirir um chiller e irei ter o mesmo problema...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Boas... 
> 
> Eu coloquei-te a questão pois vou buscar hoje o meu (pelo menos conto com isso) e vou instalá-lo na sala, ao lado do aquário... E estou com algum receio que aqueça em demasia a sala!! Achas que aquece?
> 
> Abraços!!!


Ola amigo José Francisco Duarte
Eu realmente não tinha respondido a pergunta que me colocaste a traz mas sim e verdade que aquece um bom bocado a sala.
Por isso eu tinha dito que estava provisório ate eu fazer as mudanças do aquario e ai vou passar o Chiller para a varanda que esta aberta e tem entrada de ar e saida sem incomodar com o calor da sala

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Realmente a melhor opção é colocá-lo noutra divisão, mas para mim é de todo impossível fazê-lo! Atrás do aquário tenho a casa de banho, logo não serve, para colocar o aquário na varanda, a tubagem teria que dar toda a volta à sala e furar duas paredes... :Icon Cry:  

Já agora, o chiller aquece e aquece a sério, Luís, aquece mais do que arrefece! Obrigado a todos pelas opiniões e Henrique, desculpa ter-te "conspurcado" o tópico! Boa continuação...  :SbOk:  

Abraços a todos!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Nestas situações não será uma melhor opção adquirir um ar condicionado portátil? Por cerca de 200 compra-se um...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  José

A resposta á tua pergunta se um chiller aqueçe mais do que arrefece, é sim!!! porque ao calor que o fluido frigorigéneo vai transferir da massa de água do teu aquário vai também ser adicionado o calor produzido pelo compressor ( motor) do chiller e que também é necessário libertar para o espaço envolvente. Lamento mas a melhor solução é mesmo colocar o chiller noutro local, de perferencia bem ventilado, assim poupas em energia eléctrica e a durabilidade do equipamento aumenta.

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Bom dia a todos
> 
> Nestas situações não será uma melhor opção adquirir um ar condicionado portátil? Por cerca de 200 compra-se um...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Boa Noite, Pedro

Essa será sem dúvida a pior opção, um A/C portátil utiliza em média 1/3 da sua potencia para arrefecimento do próprio sistema, logo ficas sem as duas coisas, ou seja sem A/C e sem Chiller. A juntar a tudo isto ainda tens um bónus: o barulho que não é propriamente a melhor companhia para se apreciar um aquário.
Nestes casos há que pensar a sério antes de tomar uma decisão, ou se investe num A/C a sério e devidamente dimensionado para ser eficiente ou então um chiller com capacidade para o aquário e... a sala continua quente  :Admirado:  

Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Eu acho que é uma situação muito complicada estar a arrefecer um aquário, e aquecer o meio envolvente a este...

Qual a situação das ventoinhas no meio disto tudo???

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  

Nas ventoinhas a situação é menos notada porque a transferencia de calor é mais lenta e em menor quantidade, a temperatura só desce porque a contracorrente que é provocada pelo ar na superficie da água faz com que esta mude de estado (liquido/gasoso) e para que tal ocorra é necessária energia, essa energia (calor) é absorvida no momento da evaporação. Normalmente a alteração mais notada pelos ocupantes é a do aumento da %HR se a sala não for bem ventilada.

Um abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boa...

Tudo o que o Joaquim disse é um facto que eu já comprovei! A minha solução passa por durante o dia ter uma ventoinha/extractor a retirar o ar para a rua e durante a noite (altura em que o chiller mais trabalha e o ambiente externo está mais frio) a puxar o ar de fora para dentro! Dessa forma julgo que consigo aumentar a eficácia do chiller!

Abraços a todos e mais uma vez Henrique...  :yb677:  !

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola Pessoal estejam a vontade
Podem comentar discutir que eu cá estou a ler e aprender com os vossos 
comentários.
Eu também vou dar a minha opinião se me deixarem claro  :yb624:  
A meu ver o ar condicionado portátil teria que estar muito tempo virado para o aquário e não teria grandes proveito dele para nosso bem estar
para tal efeito eu estou muito contente com o meu Chiller pois eu quando tiver calor  posso me deslocar para uma varanda ou ligar a ventoinha que tenho no tecto ou mesmo uma ventoinha portátil e enquanto os vivos que estão dentro do aquário nem se quer podem reclamar
Por isso a meu ver estava errado em ter um aqua com elevadas temperaturas isto e chamado dinheiro a fundo perdido tanto na água como nos vivos 
tive um azar logo nos primeiros dias me terem morrido corais que agora tanto lamento
Por essas e por outras eu pensei em investir nas mínimas condições para os tais vivos que nem tem tempo de reclamar.
Isto a minha mínima opinião que eu tenho
Depois de por tudo a funcionar só me vai faltar um bom reactor de cálcio 
que também já esta a ser tratado 
Mas como estou a ficar sem fundos tenho de aguentar mais uns tempos e agora também pensar um pouco nas minhas merecidas ferias  
onde vou descansar um pouco para logo na primeira semana de Agosto montar o meu tão desejado aquário.
Sem mais e por agora  e não querendo ser chato 
Se tiverem informações úteis de que eu tanto preciso 
agradeço que me ajudem de alguma coisa que se me escape
O meu muito obrigada deste vosso amigo 
Henrique de Jesus

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Boa...
> 
> Tudo o que o Joaquim disse é um facto que eu já comprovei! A minha solução passa por durante o dia ter uma ventoinha/extractor a retirar o ar para a rua e durante a noite (altura em que o chiller mais trabalha e o ambiente externo está mais frio) a puxar o ar de fora para dentro! Dessa forma julgo que consigo aumentar a eficácia do chiller!
> 
> Abraços a todos e mais uma vez Henrique...  !


Amigo José Francisco Duarte
Isso com respeito a temperaturas e mesmo de pensar 
pois porque estar a colocar o Chiller ao pé do aquário não da la assim muito jeito
pois todo o calor que é libertado pelo dito Chiller entra de novo no aquario não directo mas indirectamente
Onde nós depois também vamos sofrer com esse calor
Eu tive que o tirar onde o tinha colocado mesmo ao lado do aqua mas provisoriamente 
como eu tenho uma varanda na sala pois tive que fazer essa montagem no fim de semana e assim consegui eliminar todo o calor dentro da sala 
Mas esta tudo provisório ate eu montar o meu aquario por enquanto esta com mangueiras de plástico e depois quero fazer uma instalação toda em PVC.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Bom dia
> 
> Eu acho que é uma situação muito complicada estar a arrefecer um aquário, e aquecer o meio envolvente a este...
> 
> Qual a situação das ventoinhas no meio disto tudo???
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Ola amigo Pedro Ferrer
eu tive as ventoinhas ligadas muito tempo mas a meu ver não e muito vantajoso 
pelo motivo de evaporar muita água eu tinha dias de colocar 10 litros de agua por dia 
Isto eu estou a falar da minha zona Castelo Branco 
onde muitos dias tenho a 30 e a 40 graus
Agora fazendo os custos da água e da luz das ventoinhas eu daqui a meia dúzia de meses tenho o Chiller pago.
Digo eu  :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Então amigalhaço!!!

Como vai esse aquário?Já tem agua??

Abraço
cb

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigos 
Ola amigo Carlos Basaloco
Desculpem a minha ausência 
Pois estive de ferias por uns dias mas esta tudo a correr como o esperado
esta tudo pronto para dia 6 de Agosto dia de meus anos 
Claro melhor prenda não podia ter  :SbSourire:  
A manhã dia 5 de Agosto esta previsto a entrega do aquário depois e só começar  mãos a obra e  espero que tudo me corra bem.

----------


## Simão Oliveira

Parabens Henrique  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Tenho pena que tenhas desmantelado o aqua antigo, pois estava lindo mas concerteza que o novo irá ficar ainda mais bonito. :SbOk:  

Desculpa não puder ajudar mas quando tiver de férias vou ai visitar-te (pois é eu não esqueço os amigos  :SbBiere5:  :SbSourire2:   ) e ver a evolução do bicho

Fica bem e boa sorte para a montagem

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Parabens Henrique   
> 
> Tenho pena que tenhas desmantelado o aqua antigo, pois estava lindo mas concerteza que o novo irá ficar ainda mais bonito. 
> 
> Desculpa não puder ajudar mas quando tiver de férias vou ai visitar-te (pois é eu não esqueço os amigos   ) e ver a evolução do bicho
> 
> Fica bem e boa sorte para a montagem


Obrigada amigo Simão Oliveira  :Olá:  
Cá estarei a tua espera para beberamos umas  :SbBiere5:  
Um grande abraço para ti.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, estas a ir muito bem!  :HaEbouriffe:  


E fotos não há?  :SbSourire2:  


Abrs  :SbOk5:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola Filipe Silva
Ola pessoal 
As fotos estão para muito em breve
estou todo arrebentado e nem vontade tenho de as colocar no computador
mas mal eu descansse um pouco, eu passo as fotos 
mas uma coisa eu vos digo isto foi mesmo de  arrebentar o cabedal
para uma pessoa só, a única ajuda  que eu tive foi de um cunhado meu que não sabia nada de nada, mas a coisa la se fez e correu tudo muito bem não tive baixas pelo menos ate a data de 8-8-2008.

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Ola Filipe Silva
> Ola pessoal 
> As fotos estão para muito em breve
> estou todo arrebentado e nem vontade tenho de as colocar no computador
> mas mal eu descansse um pouco, eu passo as fotos 
> mas uma coisa eu vos digo isto foi mesmo de  arrebentar o cabedal
> para uma pessoa só, a única ajuda  que eu tive foi de um cunhado meu que não sabia nada de nada, mas a coisa la se fez e correu tudo muito bem não tive baixas pelo menos ate a data de 8-8-2008.


Bom dia, imagino...  :EEK!:  

A "coisa" tem que ser feita por partes lentamente acompanhado por uma boa grade de  :SbBiere5:  ´s bem fresquinha claro, com este calor não nos podemos dar ao LUXO de desidratação... :yb624:  


Ok, o pessoal espera então pelas fotos...  :SbRequin2:   :SbPoisson6:   :SbPoiss:  


Um abs  :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola pessoal como o prometido e de vidro cá estão as fotos

A bagunça da tralha


A bagunça da tralha


Água do aquário para os garrafões


A minha sala num estado degradado  :yb620:  


Os peixes e corais num aquário mais pequeno 
[img]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/500/medium
/DSCN0983.jpg[/img]

O aquário já vazio 


As xenias agarradas ao vidro algumas ainda se safaram


Sem comentários


Alguma roxa morta que esteve sempre em agua 


O novo aquário para se começar a montar


por agora esta tudo mas muito em breve vou colocar as fotos da montagem do aquário.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Ola pessoal como o prometido e de vidro cá estão as fotos
> 
> As xenias agarradas ao vidro algumas ainda se safaram
> 
> 
> Sem comentários
> 
> 
> por agora esta tudo mas muito em breve vou colocar as fotos da montagem do aquário.



Olá Henrique 

Com calma tudo se faz, a tua mulher é uma santa, eu ja estava a dormir no jardim :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Essa almofada deve ser de um clubezito ai da terra, nao? ou será do rancho folclórico ai de castelo  branco :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


abraço e boa sorte 

Paulo J. Oliveira

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Mais umas fotos

Tenho de agradecer ao meu cunhado que tanto trabalhou neste meu projecto
E também quero agradecer ao amigo João Filipe Ramos (Argentino) a ajuda que me deu por satélite via telemóvel pois que sem essa grande ajuda não sei se era capaz de montar o aquário por vários motivos.
O meu muito obrigada também ao amigo Zé Perpetua 
e também a todos os que aqui postaram para me ajudarem das varias formas de ajuda
de uma maneira ou de outra
Agradecendo também ao amigo Paulo Bravo da www.bubbles-shop.com
O meu grande obrigada pela forma como correram os nossos negócios.

A começar a encher o aquário




A começar também a encher por baixo pois as forças já eram muito poucas


O novo aquário já com a rocha e cheio


No dia seguinte a colocação de corais e peixes 
depois de ter visto os parâmetros da agua onde estava tudo
com condições mínimas

Mais um descanso para preparar mais umas fotos.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Olá Henrique 
> 
> Com calma tudo se faz, a tua mulher é uma santa, eu ja estava a dormir no jardim         
> 
> Essa almofada deve ser de um clubezito ai da terra, nao? ou será do rancho folclórico ai de viana do castelo    
> 
> 
> abraço e boa sorte 
> 
> Paulo J. Oliveira


Viana do Castelo?????????????
essa almofada e de um grande clube
heheheheheheheheeheheheh
Também não tenho nada contra o Norte
Mas eu sou de CASTELO BRANCO
BEIRA BAIXA

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Viana do Castelo?????????????
> essa almofada e de um grande clube
> heheheheheheheheeheheheh
> Também não tenho nada contra o Norte
> Mas eu sou de CASTELO BRANCO
> BEIRA BAIXA



Nao ligues já é o sono a dar cabo de mim :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

abraço
paulo

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Nao ligues já é o sono a dar cabo de mim      
> 
> abraço
> paulo


Eu sei amigo que estas a brincar e deves também 
estar cansado e com o sono pois a vida de Bombeiro não e fácil
um grande abraço para ti e também obrigada pelas dicas 
e concelhos que me deste
Agora tenho o aquário maior e mais vazio 
tenho de te fazer uma visita.  :yb624:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Aqui vão as melhores fotos

As primeiras imagens ainda com um pouco de branquiado da areia viva




A água mais limpa


O pessoal que construiu o aquário 
O meu muito obrigada  a este pessoal incansável 
que tanta paciência tiveram para me aturar
e também para alombar com aquário para o terceiro andar
porque não cabia no elevador.

[

Uma geral

Peço desculpas pela qualidade das fotos 
mas foi o melhor que se conseguiu mesmo já sem paciência para as tirar  
porque isto mudar um aquário sozinho tem que se ter muita coragem
Embora tivesse uma ajuda que nada sabia de aquariofilia.

Mas mais para a frente terão mais fotos do nosso amigo Pedro Conceição que me apareceu de surpresa e muito bem vinda 
Porque isto de fotografia e mesmo com quem sabe.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Mais uma foto que me esquecia 
A sump


Depois vou ver se tiro mais umas fotos para colocar aqui
já com os corais abertos e tudo já acabado.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Esta a dar-me gosto seguir a montagem do novo aquario.

Parabens pelo esforço , humildade, simpatia e honestidade com que brinda este fórum.

Está lindissimo o novo aquario !

Daqui a 2 semanas tambem vou migrar um meu ( mas vai ser de um nano para outro nano :-) )

Abraço

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Esta a dar-me gosto seguir a montagem do novo aquario.
> 
> Parabens pelo esforço , humildade, simpatia e honestidade com que brinda este fórum.
> 
> Está lindissimo o novo aquario !
> 
> Daqui a 2 semanas tambem vou migrar um meu ( mas vai ser de um nano para outro nano :-) )
> 
> Abraço


Obrigada amigo
Gonçalo Rio pelos seus comentários 
e que tenha muita força e sorte no seu nano.

----------


## António Vitor

há pessoas com e sem (jeito) e tu tens de sobra...


muito bom!

Agora voltando ao assunto da refrigeração, uma ventoinha faz evaporar muita água e eu digo qual é o problema...
 :Big Grin: 

okok um chiller sempre é melhor...mas quem gosta de poupar...

tenho um sistema de reposição de água de osmose que vai repondo a água que se evapora acho que bem mais de 20 litros por dia...
 :Big Grin: 
sem nenhum trabalho...

já foi testado com falhas no sistema e sem pingos...
isto porque criei um semaforo no sistema temporizado...

o arranque da osmose dás-se apenas em alguns minutos por dia só vai ver as boias de nivel durante uns minutos por dia...não há oscilações de salinidade /detectaveis)

O único factor incomodativo é a barulheira que o chiller nao fazia...mas pelo menos custa menos electricidade. é uma ventoinha gigante que gasta 60w
 :Smile:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Henrique 

Por essa odisseia tambêm eu já passei, e não é nada agradável, pelo trabalho e desarumação, mas o gosto pelo hobby ajuda-nos imenso a ultrapassar esses dissabores.
Espero que tenhas muito mais sorte nessa mudança, na minha morreram-me alguns corais com imensa pena minha, mas paciência.
Agora é ver isso a crescer, está a ficar porreiro, e eles todos felizes com a casa nova. :yb624:   :yb624:  
Já agora que calha usas?

Cumprs 

João Alves

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Boas Henrique 
> 
> Por essa odisseia tambêm eu já passei, e não é nada agradável, pelo trabalho e desarumação, mas o gosto pelo hobby ajuda-nos imenso a ultrapassar esses dissabores.
> Espero que tenhas muito mais sorte nessa mudança, na minha morreram-me alguns corais com imensa pena minha, mas paciência.
> Agora é ver isso a crescer, está a ficar porreiro, e eles todos felizes com a casa nova.  
> Já agora que calha usas?
> 
> Cumprs 
> 
> João Alves


Ola amigo João Alves 
Obrigada pelos seus comentários
È lamentável quando se perdem corais ou mesmo peixes 
eu ate ver tive muita sorte não tive nenhuma baixa (tive sim mas na altura que não tinha Chiller,morreram as montiporas quase todas com o calor
so fiquei com um frag muito pequena que não sei como não foi )
A calha que eu tenho BLAU LUMINA 10x54w onde realmente e uma maravilha estou muito satisfeito com ela.

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas Henrique.

BRAVO!! Realmente, como tu dizes, é preciso muita coragem para fazer o que fizeste :Olá:  . E ficou "porreiro". Tenho a certeza que com a tua dedicação ainda se vai tornar uma referencia.
Eu também já passei pelo mesmo embora na altura não tivesse corais, por isso, mais fácil.
Em questão de ajudas foi igual: um cunhado que de aquariofilia não percebe nada. A minha sorte é que tinha, e tem, umas mãos de ouro para a bricolage.

A almofada, dizes muito bem, é de um grande clube: O maior! Embora, só para nós, reconheça que ultimamente não tem andado bem. E se fosses de Viana também eras de uma grande terra, tal como Castelo Branco!

Mais uma vez Prabéns pelo excelente trabalho. :Pracima:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> há pessoas com e sem (jeito) e tu tens de sobra...
> 
> 
> muito bom!
> 
> Agora voltando ao assunto da refrigeração, uma ventoinha faz evaporar muita água e eu digo qual é o problema...
> 
> 
> okok um chiller sempre é melhor...mas quem gosta de poupar...
> ...


Ola amigo António Vitor
Obrigada pelos comentários
Pois elogios nunca são de mais :SbSourire:  

 Agora voltando ao assunto da refrigeração, uma ventoinha faz evaporar muita água e eu digo qual é o problema... 

Posso estar em acordo com o que diz poupar uns euros
Mas fazendo bem as contas a água que se repõe e a água que a osmose deita fora mais a energia da ventoinha, não sei bem o que fica mais em conta
agora quem tenha um quintal ou muitas flores na varanda para aproveitar a água que a osmose deita fora ai tudo bem 
mas tudo bem amigo eu não tenho nada contra as ventoinhas
a muito pessoal que resolve assim  a temperatura com elas 
mas vocês não devem estar a ver bem a cidade de Castelo Branco em pleno verão com temperaturas a 30 e tal graus e mesmo a 40 graus, e muito para um reef e por isso já tive as baixas que tive com corais a ter o valor superior ao do Chiller fazendo bem as contas o Cillher paga-se a ele próprio ao fim de um verão.
Atenção não estou a fazer qualquer tipo de publicidade aos Chillers 
Só que estou satisfeito com ele.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Boas Henrique.
> 
> BRAVO!! Realmente, como tu dizes, é preciso muita coragem para fazer o que fizeste . E ficou "porreiro". Tenho a certeza que com a tua dedicação ainda se vai tornar uma referencia.
> Eu também já passei pelo mesmo embora na altura não tivesse corais, por isso, mais fácil.
> Em questão de ajudas foi igual: um cunhado que de aquariofilia não percebe nada. A minha sorte é que tinha, e tem, umas mãos de ouro para a bricolage.
> 
> A almofada, dizes muito bem, é de um grande clube: O maior! Embora, só para nós, reconheça que ultimamente não tem andado bem. E se fosses de Viana também eras de uma grande terra, tal como Castelo Branco!
> 
> Mais uma vez Prabéns pelo excelente trabalho.


Ola amigo Manuel Faria
Muito obrigada pelos comentários
Realmente esta um trabalho digno de se ver  :SbSourire2:  
Mas isto e mesmo uma trabalheira só com duas  pessoas 
quando uma não percebe mesmo nada do que se esta a tentar fazer 
mas tudo correu muito bem e só tenho que agradecer ao meu cunhado o favor que ele me fez em me dar a sua ajuda, esta tudo a correr como o previsto sem baixas pelo menos ate ver.
Um dia que passes por Castelo Branco pois terei todo o prazer em te receber para beberamos umas  :SbBiere5:  
E ver o aquario pois não e um grande aquário 
mas e um aquário que eu montei com muito carinho e que tanto eu gosto mesmo pelo mais simples que seja não e daqueles aquários vistosos mas
é o nosso aquário.  :SbSourire:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Henrique,

Não vale a pena muitas palavras,  :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:  

Qualquer coisa que precises é só dizer, grande abraço

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Viva Henrique,
> 
> Não vale a pena muitas palavras,      
> 
> Qualquer coisa que precises é só dizer, grande abraço


Obrigada amigo 
Carlos Basaloco
Pelos teus comentários
Qualquer coisa que precise  por agora esta tudo a estabilizar
depois logo temos de ter uma conversa  :yb624:   :yb624:  
Para uma frags que tu por la tenhas e não as precises  :yb624:   :yb624:  
Esta tudo a correr como esperava  sem baixas ate ver vamos aguardar com muita calma ate isto se compor depois e mandar material la para dentro 
porque o aquário esta vazio e tive umas grandes baixas no principio do verão descuido meu deixei o aquário subir de temperatura e morreram alguns corais e ja bem grandes como por exemplo as montiporas  :yb620:   :yb620:  
Mas agora temos de ter muita calma.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá Henrique 
> 
> Com calma tudo se faz, a tua mulher é uma santa, eu ja estava a dormir no jardim         
> 
> Essa almofada deve ser de um clubezito ai da terra, nao? ou será do rancho folclórico ai de castelo  branco    
> 
> 
> abraço e boa sorte 
> 
> Paulo J. Oliveira


Boas
Pq sera que a sempre uma foto com um aquarifilista de sagres na mao :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   parabens esta muito bom teu aquario.
a

----------


## Manuel Faria

Henrique,

Obrigado pelo convite. Seria optimo passar por aí, embora seja muito dificil porque o pouco tempo que tenho de férias, é repartido pelo Minho (Viana do Castelo) e pela Moita. Em ambos os sitios tenho familia e casa e sabes como é. Se a gente vem e não os visita, ficam chateados. Mas eu não me vou esquecer e se a ocasião aparecer....... :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk:  

Quanto ao aqua, para ti deve ser o melhor de todos. O meu não será também grande coisa mas eu tenho bastante orgulho nele :Pracima:  . Em Setembro faz um ano que o tenho com corais e, se arranjar um bom fotografo colocarei fotos. :yb663:  
Apesar de todas as azelhices, chatices e uma perda ou outra, penso que está no bom caminho. Eu penso que sou mais ou menos como tu: calmo e pacifico. E neste Hobby, segundo os entendidos, isso é muito bom. :SbOk3:

----------


## MiguelVPinto

Boas Henrique,

Que bela prenda de anos  :tutasla:   :tutasla:  

Esta excelente só fica a faltar umas fotos da "maquinaria"

Boa sorte  :Palmas:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Henrique,
o aquario esta muito porreiro, continuaçao de um bom projecto.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá amigo Henrique, deves estar estafado aí com a mudança, realmente tenho pena de não te ter dado aí uma ajuda...mas como tu te adiantaste e fizeste a mudança durante a semana e não no fim de semana, não pude fazer nada.
Mas no entanto quero dar-te os parabéns, está realmente fabuloso... 
Espero que te proporcione momentos muito agradáveis...e que tudo corra pelo melhor.Está realmente espectacular, vai só guardando agora os parametros da agua para não teres disabores. :tutasla:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Rafael Bruno

O aquario está lindo e  :tutasla:  ´
Com calma e paciencia vais ficar com um aquario de top
Abraço.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Boas
> Pq sera que a sempre uma foto com um aquarifilista de sagres na mao     parabens esta muito bom teu aquario.
> a


Ola amigo Marcos Cavaleiro
Muito obrigada pelos teus comentários
será por ser uma das melhores cervejas?

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Boas Henrique,
> 
> Que bela prenda de anos   
> 
> Esta excelente só fica a faltar umas fotos da "maquinaria"
> 
> Boa sorte


Ola amigo MiguelVPinto
Obrigada pelos comentários
Sim foi uma boa prenda de anos
As fotos da maquinaria fica para quando estiver tudo a 100%
mas fica prometido.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Boas Henrique,
> o aquario esta muito porreiro, continuaçao de um bom projecto.


Ola amigo Anthony Rosado Neto
Muito obrigada pelos comentários
Espero bem que sim que seja um bom projecto 
pois estou a investir para esse fim.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Olá amigo Henrique, deves estar estafado aí com a mudança, realmente tenho pena de não te ter dado aí uma ajuda...mas como tu te adiantaste e fizeste a mudança durante a semana e não no fim de semana, não pude fazer nada.
> Mas no entanto quero dar-te os parabéns, está realmente fabuloso... 
> Espero que te proporcione momentos muito agradáveis...e que tudo corra pelo melhor.Está realmente espectacular, vai só guardando agora os parametros da agua para não teres disabores.


Ola amigo Ricardo Oliveira
Obrigado pelos teus comentários
Sim foi uma grande estafadela mas tudo o que é feito com gosto não cansa
mas estas perdoado, pois eu sei que tu vinhas ajudar se pudesses 
quanto a parametros esta tudo mais ou menos sobre control :SbOk:  
espero eu
Quanto aos momentos agradáveis nem tiro dela os olhos
mas tu vais ter oportunidade para me dares a razão 
esta muito bonito sim 
espero que me venhas fazer 
uma visita muito em breve.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> O aquario está lindo e  ´
> Com calma e paciencia vais ficar com um aquario de top
> Abraço.


Ola amigo Rafael Bruno
Obrigada pelos teus elogios
Espero bem que sim que tenha um aquário
mas não de top.
Gosto das coisas simples e so quero ter o que eu puder 
e que esteja ao meu alcance.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Mais umas fotos que eu andei a tirar 
mas já com o aquário terminado 














Isto enquanto andava a colocar a ou seja a tapar aparte de cima 
para ficar mais bonito tirei estas fotos 
depois coloco mais.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Muito bonito o layout bem como os peixes!


Gostei mt do dejardini  :Coradoeolhos:   até pensei que era o meu... bom aspecto!


É de tirar o  :Olá:  



Um abs  :SbSalut:

----------


## Rui Morais

Muito bonito mesmo,gostei do pormenor das bombas todas a mandar circulação de trás,vês bons resultados assim???

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Muito bonito mesmo,gostei do pormenor das bombas todas a mandar circulação de trás,vês bons resultados assim???


Ola amigo Rui Morais
Obrigada pelos comentário e também pelo elogio
Realmente eu também gostava muito das bombas de lado 
mas não posso deixa las assim porque me levanta muito a areia no meio
do aquário e sendo dessa maneira tive que alterar   
duas das bombas para os lados.

----------


## Simão Oliveira

Boas Henrique 
Espero que esteja tudo bem e de saude
aqui estão as unicas fotos que se aproveitam









Tens ai 1 aqua lindissimo parabens :SbOk:  
 :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Boas Henrique 
> Espero que esteja tudo bem e de saude
> aqui estão as unicas fotos que se aproveitam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ola amigo Simão esta tudo bem ate ver
Muito obrigada pela tua visita e espero que tenhas gostado do aquário
A ver se pões o teu a bombear para podaremos 
também ver esse teu aquário muito em breve 
Ja sabes que podes contar comigo para o que der e vier.

----------


## Pedro Conceição

E depois da prometida visita a casa do meu grande amigo Henrique, deixo aqui as fotos! Desta vez a qualidade não vai ser igual à da outra vez, pois como referi te referi no outro fórum, andaram a mexer na máquina e não reparei nos settings dela! Resumo...ficaram escuras e poucas se aproveitaram, e mesmo as que deram para alguma coisa, ficaram um pouco más!
Aqui estão elas:

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Abraço.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola pessoal
Amigo Pedro Conceição
Muito obrigada pelas tuas fotos
estão bem melhores que as minhas mais uma vês te agradeço
a tua disponibilidade de te teres deslocado a minha casa
Um grade abraço

----------


## Matias Gomes

Henrique o reef está lindo parabéns, as fotos ficaram show.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Henrique o reef está lindo parabéns, as fotos ficaram show.


Obrigada amigo 
Matias Gomes

----------


## Rafael Bruno

Henrique, tás de parabens, o teu aquario está fantastico :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  
Abraço.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá a todos
Mais umas fotos do aquario aqui do amigo Henrique.
Não são tão boas como as do Pedro mas o que conta é a intenção...

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigos
Ola amigo Ricardo Oliveira 
As fotos estão muito bonitas muito obrigada pela tua visita
e sabes que estou sempre a tua disposição para o que for preciso.

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Amigo Ricardo, as fotos estão muito boas! Temos que ver que muitas vezes o que faz a foto é a máquina, e as tuas fotos devem ter sido tiradas com uma máquina convencional, por isso estão mesmo muito boas!
A ver se um dia destes, quando andar por Castelo Branco, combino com o Henrique e vou ver o teu aqua!

Abraço.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá amigo Pedro...Claro que sim cá ficarei a aguardar a tua visita e do amigo Henrique para bebermos uns  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola a todos 
Ola amigo Ricardo no que toca a  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  
podes contar comigo para a manhã se quiseres  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Ta então cá estamos a espera do amigo Pedro Conceição para fazer um vizita ao aquário do Ricardo e agora temos de meter na lista também o nosso amigo António que me ficou com o meu aquário
E que também ja tem um aquário a maturar com metade da minha rocha viva e metade rocha morta  e esta a ter um bom andamento que ainda hoje la estive a velo e esta a ficar.  :Pracima:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigos aqui ficam mais umas fotos do meu aquário
desta vês e era só mesmo o que me faltava
o Reactor de Cálcio
Aqui ficam algumas fotos








E agora o escumador esta com uma força que nunca visto


A sump também já esta a tomar cor




As fotos não estão grande coisa mas é o que se pode arranjar
depois coloco mais quando assim se justificar.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Muito porreiro a parte tecnica.
Esse escumador tem quanto tempo de escumaçao??

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Simão Oliveira

Boas Henrique  :SbOk2:  

Estou a gostar de ver :Pracima:  

Continua  :SbOk:  

Fica bem

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Muito porreiro a parte tecnica.
> Esse escumador tem quanto tempo de escumaçao??


Ola amigo Anthony Rosado Neto
O escumador neste novo projecto esta com três semanas
mas já o tenho a meio ano mais ou menos
mas depois de o levantar neste novo projecto ele ganhou outra vida.

----------


## Bernardo Lopez Palacio

hola henrique un abrazo desde Galicia... hermoso tu acuario me ha gustado mucho... :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :tutasla:      un abrazo    ber

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> hola henrique un abrazo desde Galicia... hermoso tu acuario me ha gustado mucho...        un abrazo    ber


Ola amigo Bernardo Lopez Palacio
munchas gracias por tus comentarios 
mi espanhol no es mui bueno mas deve dar para percebere.

----------


## João Castelo

> Ola amigo Bernardo Lopez Palacio
> munchas gracias por tus comentarios 
> mi espanhol no es mui bueno mas deve dar para percebere.


Amigo Henrique,

Já há algum tempo que andava timidamente para te questionar como é que conseguiste fazer a mudança do teu aquário práticamente sózinho e ficou no que ficou. Um aquário verdadeiramente espectacular. Muito bom mesmo.

Mas agora já não tenho interesse nisso. Agora, quero mesmo é que me dês umas explicações de Espanõl  :Coradoeolhos:  

Um abraço amigo,

JC

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Amigo Henrique,
> 
> Já há algum tempo que andava timidamente para te questionar como é que conseguiste fazer a mudança do teu aquário práticamente sózinho e ficou no que ficou. Um aquário verdadeiramente espectacular. Muito bom mesmo.
> 
> Mas agora já não tenho interesse nisso. Agora, quero mesmo é que me dês umas explicações de Espanõl  
> 
> Um abraço amigo,
> 
> JC


Ola amigo João Castelo a muito que não aparecias 
mas mais vale tarde que nunca (eu já sei que estiveste de ferias)
Olha para te dar explicações de espanhol e só tu quereres 
pois basta falares para mim :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
que eu nem o PORTUGUÊS as vezes entendo e já nem sei quando falo estrangeiro ou Português num mês destes olhas para um lado estrangeiros olhas para outro estrangeiros
as vezes paro e ponho-me a olhar epa demorou mas cheguei ca  :yb624:   :yb624:  
João Castelo tens de dar a volta ao João  Ramos (Argentino) para vocês cá virem beber umas  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  
Amigo João obrigada pelos teu comentários.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola a todos 
Andei a tirar umas fotos e este foi o meu primeiro coral 
entrar no novo aquário Corals LPS » Caulastrea furcata

 

e depois também aproveitei para vos mostrar como esta o meu coral 
sarcofiton com um tamanho pronto para a tesoura



Quando tiver mais umas fotos eu coloco aqui para vocês verem.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Amigo Henrique, agora é que vai ser corais ai em força e cor com esse reactor de calcio novo....era mesmo o que estava a faltar...eu é que me fico a rir que sempre vou trazendo algumas frags quando não couberem no aquario :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

5 *****

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> 5 *****


Ola amigo Carlos Basaloco
obrigada pelos teus comentários 
estou a ver se consigo por o meu igual ao teu se for capaz
o teu aquário também esta 5 estrelas.

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Henrique muitos parabéns, o teu aquario está excelente!!!!!!!!!! :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigos 
Ola amigo LUIS ROCHA  :Olá:  
Obrigada pelos teus comentários fico muito agradecido
pois e sempre bom ouvir esses elogios 
Tanto de ti como todos os que me tem enviado comentários 
uns bons outros nem por isso
Mas isto e assim mesmo sempre da para se evoluir nos projectos futuros.

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Henrique,
Excelente Aquário :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Gosto especialmente desses 3 da vida airada, hepatus, Chelmon e desjardin, são uns companheirões, sempre juntos...pelo menos nas fotos...
Desejo-te o melhor
Um Abraço

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Boas Henrique,
> Excelente Aquário  
> Gosto especialmente desses 3 da vida airada, hepatus, Chelmon e desjardin, são uns companheirões, sempre juntos...pelo menos nas fotos...
> Desejo-te o melhor
> Um Abraço


Ola amigo Antonio Gameiro
Muito obrigada pelos comentários
e também pelos elogios pois e sempre bom ouvi los  
3 da vida airada, hepatus, Chelmon e desjardin, são uns companheirões, sempre juntos...pelo menos nas fotos...
realmente são mesmo vaidosos estão sempre  na mira das cameras
quem sabe se não andam a traz de um futuro  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Mais uma vês obrigada a todos os que me tem apoiado neste meu projecto
nem vou mencionar nomes porque foram tantos os amigos 
que aqui fica um agradecimento muito especial em meu nome
Abraços 
Obrigada a todos vocês 
Henrique de Jesus

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigos
Aqui coloco mais umas fotos que não podiam faltar
A evolução que ele esta a ter em alga coralina
aqui ficam algumas fotos que não tem muita qualidade mas e o que se pode arranjar





Um dos últimos corais que entraram


Uma geral




Um novo inclino no aqua Halichoeres hortulanus que não o consigo ver a não ser a noite


O coral  Caulastrea furcatamais em pormenor


E por agora foram as ultimas novidades.
Vou colocando a medida que vai evoluindo.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigos 
Mais uma peça fundamental para o meu aquário
comprei um reactor kalkwasser uma verdadeira maquina de desfazer kalk
comprada ao nosso amigo Paulo Bravo http://www.bubbles-shop.com
esta muito bem construído e ja esta a trabalhar com perfeição







Motor com tracção a cremalheira e alimentado com transformador de 12V


Por agora e tudo de novidades.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Henrique,

podes tirar-me a seguinte dúvida:

A saída da água de osmose fica acima ou abaixo do nivel superior do pó de hidróxido de cálcio?

----------


## MiguelVPinto

Boas,

Vai lá vai... queres ver que tenho que ir ai a casa ver isso ao vivo  :yb624:  

Esta um espetaculo  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Quanto a duvida do Bruno se estou a ver bem penso que a agua do reservatorio esta atras da embalagem de kalk e esta acima da entrada de agua do reactor.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Olá Henrique,
> 
> podes tirar-me a seguinte dúvida:
> 
> A saída da água de osmose fica acima ou abaixo do nivel superior do pó de hidróxido de cálcio?


Ola amigo Bruno Quinzico
O reservatório que esta por detrás da embalagem do kalk não esta ligado a  nenhuma osmose eu e que adiciono a agua para o reservatório
E quanto a torneira do reservatorio esta mais alta que a entrada para o 
reactor kalkwasser esta a trabalhar por gravidade.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Boas,
> 
> Vai lá vai... queres ver que tenho que ir ai a casa ver isso ao vivo  
> 
> Esta um espetaculo   
> 
> Quanto a duvida do Bruno se estou a ver bem penso que a agua do reservatorio esta atras da embalagem de kalk e esta acima da entrada de agua do reactor.


Ola amigo MiguelVPinto
Muito obrigada pelos teus comentários  e também pelos elogios
É só dizeres o dia que te calhe cá passar e serás bem recebido como todos os que já cá passaram
que depois aproveitas e levas logo qualquer coisinha  para o teu aquário
como esta prometido
Quanto a resposta que mandaste ao Bruno 
Obrigada pela tua resposta 
estas certo e tal como tu dizes a torneira do reservatório 
esta mais alta que a entrada para o reactor.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

penso que não me expliquei bem...dentro do reactor, a entrada da água é feita pelo tubo comprido, certo? Se sim, esse tubo injecta a água acima ou abaixo do nivel máximo de pó precipitado?

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Olá,
> 
> penso que não me expliquei bem...dentro do reactor, a entrada da água é feita pelo tubo comprido, certo? Se sim, esse tubo injecta a água acima ou abaixo do nivel máximo de pó precipitado?


Ola amigo Bruno Quinzico
Como todos os reactores de kalk injecta a agua acima do pó precipitado 
este reactor não e diferente dos outros que trabalham com a vareta ao meio
tudo depende do kalk que se meter la dentro 
seja que tem uma medida para o kalk tudo o que for a mais e só para estragar 
isto a minha opinião.
Caso metas o kalk mais alto que a entrada da água esta sujeito a estar sempre a entupir a entrada de agua.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Henrique,

perguntei isto porque, aquando de uma adição continua de kalk, a água nova (que entra), como é menos densa, sobe e acaba por sair sem saturar. Na minha opinião, a água deve entrar na base, passando pelo precipitado...só assim garante-se a sua saturação (com uma adição grande). Caso contrário, é necessário caudais de entrada pequenos.

Esse rector está bem construído...é uma cópia autêntica (muito bem feita) do Deltec KM 500.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Olá Henrique,
> 
> perguntei isto porque, aquando de uma adição continua de kalk, a água nova (que entra), como é menos densa, sobe e acaba por sair sem saturar. Na minha opinião, a água deve entrar na base, passando pelo precipitado...só assim garante-se a sua saturação (com uma adição grande). Caso contrário, é necessário caudais de entrada pequenos.


Ola Bruno Quinzico
eu pouco ou mesmo nada percebo disto mas segundo o que eu vejo  a entrada da água e sempre por baixo e a saída por cima
para a água que entra se misturar com a que ja esta dentro do reactor 
e quanto a dimensão da entrada e de tubo de 6 mm o que seja o normal de entrada de qualquer reactor de kalk 
e eu tenho o kalk 24 horas  sempre a pingar já o tinha antes e continuo  a fazer 
ou seja que cai uma pinga de 3 em 3  segundos mais ou menos 
e tenho-me dado muito bem com este esquema de pinga pinga 
porque no fundo são a volta de 450 litros de agua no aquário mais 200 na sump e pelo meu ponto de vista não saturo muito a água
que por norma tenho de KH 9 a 10 e de calcio 440 mais ou menos
e de magnésio anda por volta dos 1240 + ou -
A roxa que coloquei morta ja pouco se nota da viva.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Henrique,

tens de aumentar o magnesio...está baixo. Podes adicionar cloreto de magnésio ou algum aditivo.

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Eu não meteria nada

O kh e calcio estão bons, para quê mexer na quimica. 
Alem do mais misturar somente cloreto de magnesio irá levar a desiquelibrios ionicos. Teria de ser uma mistura entre cloreto e sulfato de magnesio.

Pode ler isto para compreender e saber como fazer a mistura:

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-07/rhf/index.php

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Teria de ser uma mistura entre cloreto e sulfato de magnesio.


Olá Luís,

discordo! O facto de se misturar sulfato não tem qualquer vantagem...o desiquilibrio, a existir, irá acontecer com ou sem sulfato em virtude do sulfato e cloreto serem aniões.

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas

tem a vantagem de estares a adicionar esses componentes na mesma proporção que já existe na agua salgada.

abraço

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Luís,

essa é a possivel vantagem(se existir relação quimica entre sulfato e cloreto)...no entanto as proporções na página que colocaste não refletem o rácio existente na água salgada.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas



> pelo meu ponto de vista não saturo muito a água
> que por norma tenho de KH 9 a 10 e de calcio 440 mais ou menos
> e de magnésio anda por volta dos 1240 + ou -


Henrique
usas agua salinada ou natural :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Antecipando o Henrique, penso que usa água salinada (em virtude da distânica ao mar...o Henrique mora em Castelo Branco)

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> boas
> 
> 
> Henrique
> usas agua salinada ou natural


Ola amigo Carlos Mota eu uso agua natural
comprada no lidl e outras superfícies comerciais
Para mim acho que me fica mais em conta.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Ola amigo Carlos Mota eu uso agua natural
> comprada no lidl e outras superfícies comerciais
> Para mim acho que me fica mais em conta.


Henrique,

penso que o Carlos está a perguntar relativamente à água salgada e não à água de reposição (osmose).

A água do LIDL é muito boa para substituir a água de osmose...no entanto penso que podias arranjar uma unidade de osmose...vende-se no eBay por 50.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Ola amigo Carlos Mota eu uso agua natural
> comprada no lidl e outras superfícies comerciais
> Para mim acho que me fica mais em conta.


quando eu falei agora natural,erapara saber se era agua do mar ou feita de sal 

mas agora fiquei curioso
compras agua nos supermercados da que se vende para beber,ou agua de osmose :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> boas
> 
> 
> 
> quando eu falei agora natural,erapara saber se era agua do mar ou feita de sal 
> 
> mas agora fiquei curioso
> compras agua nos supermercados da que se vende para beber,ou agua de osmose


Ola amigo Carlos Mota eu compro agua de beber 
garrafões de 5 litros ao preço de 38 cêntimos cada
não me justifica uma osmose pela perca de agua que deita fora e aqui em Castelo Branco a água e muito cara e não tenho jardim nem flores que me aproveitem essa agua que não e aproveitada
Aqui tão perto estou a falar de Cidades não tenho nada de aquariofilia
estou-me a referir a casas abertas o mais perto que tenho fica a volta de 
60 quilómetros e por vezes não tem muito sortido
Por isso e preferível  me deslocar a Lisboa  para comprar vivos 
a muito pouco pessoal ou mesmo nenhum aqui na cidade com agua salgada.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Henrique,

Em relação aos teus  niveis de magnesio, eu não mexia caso esteja tudo bem. Mas se realmente queres subir eu optava por acrescentar magnesio no  reactor de calcio, existem varias marcas no mercado para escolheres.
Mas é como te digo ,  visto que tens bons niveis de calcio e kh, e se estas satisfeito com o aquárionão.Então não mexas.


abraço
carlos

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Viva Henrique,
> 
> Em relação aos teus  niveis de magnesio, eu não mexia caso esteja tudo bem. Mas se realmente queres subir eu optava por acrescentar magnesio no  reactor de calcio, existem varias marcas no mercado para escolheres.
> Mas é como te digo ,  visto que tens bons niveis de calcio e kh, e se estas satisfeito com o aquárionão.Então não mexas.
> 
> 
> abraço
> carlos


Ola amigo Carlos Basaloco
Eu não vou mexer nos níveis pelo menos ate ver 
eu tenho tudo a crescer nota-se a olhos vistos eu nunca assim tive os meus corais embora poucos 
mas estão todos com força 
isto de ter um reactor de cálcio! eu nunca pensei que fosse desta maneira
tenho pena de não o ter a mais tempo esta tudo 5 estrelas corais e também os meus peixes 
Já introduzi mais uns peixitos mas ainda não estão calmos para a fotografia  mas depois eu coloco as fotos.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva,

Cuidado Henrique , é precisoter muito cuidado com os crescimetos, caso contrario eles podem invadir-te a casa durante a noite.  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

abraço grande amigo

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, e fotos dos novos peixotos não há ?


1 abs

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigo Filipe Silva
Desculpa de so agora poder responder ao teu comentário
mas o tempo não me o permitia
pois aqui ficam umas fracas fotos.

Ola amigos a muito que não postava pois nem sempre a vagar para tudo mas tenho metido alguns vivos no aquário
como por exemplo estes peixes 









Há também algumas frags de acroporas que vieram do nosso amigo 
Paulo Bravo www.bubbles-shop.com
que tambem em breve colocarei aqui mas primeiro tenho de arranjar uma maquina ou mesmo um fotografo  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
espero em breve tirar uma fotos mais nítidas.

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Henrique,

parece que a familia vai aumentando, bonitas adições.
Estou curioso acerca dos 2 Pterapogon kauderni, parece-me que andam juntos ( ou é só para a fotografia?) e por isso pergunto-te se são um casal? 
Em caso afirmativo, muitos parabéns. Ando a tentar arranjar um casal á uns tempos, mas sem sucesso. Comprei 4, na esperança de conseguir um casal, mas nada, andava tudo á chapada :SbRequin2:  , um tornou-se dominante e muito agressivo (foi para a sump), outro morreu, e os outros 2 continuam á chapada mas vão-se aturando sem grandes estragos. 
Dá noticias sobre esse possivel casal...e continuação de sucesso desse belissimo aquario. :Palmas:  

Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Henrique

Realmente vais adquirindo uns peixes jeitosos, diz so uma coisa o peixe que esta depois do naso é o strigosus?


 :SbOk3:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigo Antonio Gameiro
não sei se é um casal mas eu tenho três Pterapogon kauderni
e um deles foi rejeitado esta sempre sozinho e aqueles dois mantém-se sempre juntos 
Já agora se me pudesses ajudar a diferenciar o macho da fêmea ficaria agradecido
Obrigada pelos comentários.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigo Anthony Rosado Neto
 sim realmente e um Ctenochaetus_strigosus
Nem tive tempo de colocar os nomes 
não tenho maquina de fotografias  e então não se percebe muito bem 
São fotos tiradas com um telemóvel
Já pedi uma emprestada a ver se para a semana ja coloco as fotos mais nítidas
embora so agora os peixes entraram em sossego não me deixavam tirar as fotos
andavam muito assustadiços
Obrigada pelos comentários.

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

> Ola amigo Antonio Gameiro
> não sei se é um casal mas eu tenho três Pterapogon kauderni
> e um deles foi rejeitado esta sempre sozinho e aqueles dois mantém-se sempre juntos 
> Já agora se me pudesses ajudar a diferenciar o macho da fêmea ficaria agradecido
> Obrigada pelos comentários.


Boas Amigo Henrique,

As diferênças que dizem existir entre os machos e femeas são muito subjectivas e  incertas, mas aqui vão o que dizem( M-macho;F-femea): 
M- maior;F- menor
M- cabeça e boca maior relativamente ao corpo (para albergar os alevins)
M- queixo/boca mais redondo; F- queixo/boca mais recta(quadrada)
M- olhando de frente apresenta 4 listas brancas na mandibula inferior;F- apresenta duas
M- cauda não forma um "V" perfeito (lobo superior é maior); F- forma um "V" perfeito (mesmo tamanho)
M- segunda barbatana dorsal muito que a 1ª; F- mais ou menos iguais.

Como disse antes estas diferenças não são muito certas; a melhor forma de verificarmos se temos um casal é a tua: 
Observar um grupo de adultos (maturidade entre 6 meses e 1 ano): o lider (dominante)será a femea e todos aqueles que ela perseguir em principio serão também femeas. Haverá uma boa hipotese de ser um macho aquele que permanecer perto da femea sem ser perseguido. Os peixes que andarem á chapada em principio seram do mesmo sexo. Normalmente depois de se formar um casal os outros seram perseguidos e por vezes com consequencias graves. 

 :Palmas:  Parabêns :Palmas:   Henrique, deves ter um casal.
Sugeria que retirasses o outro (rejeitado) do aquario pois irá ser perseguido, ficará num canto como dizes e não se alimentará convenientemente acabando possivelmente por sucumbir.
Já agora, agradecia que se algumas das diferênças que nomeio se aplicam no teu possivel casal, aqui comentasses, para confirmarmos :SbOk:  . 

Espero ter ajudado, um Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Ola amigo Anthony Rosado Neto
> sim realmente e um Ctenochaetus_strigosus
> Nem tive tempo de colocar os nomes 
> não tenho maquina de fotografias e então não se percebe muito bem 
> São fotos tiradas com um telemóvel
> Já pedi uma emprestada a ver se para a semana ja coloco as fotos mais nítidas
> embora so agora os peixes entraram em sossego não me deixavam tirar as fotos
> andavam muito assustadiços
> Obrigada pelos comentários.


É um peixe muito porreiro e bonito, um peixe muito activo que anda sempre bicando a rocha e os vidros.
Se nao estou em erro ja tens 4 cirurgioes nao é?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Eu contei 5... é muito cirurgiao para um aquário desse tamanho, ainda mais quando 3 deles crescem bastante.

Quanto aos Kauderni´s, preferem companheiros de aquário bem mais calmos e são muito assustadiços (Já vi peixes destes a morrer de susto)  :Smile: 
Pode acontecer que com a agitação de 5 cirurgioes, acabem por te saltar do aquário ou algo do género.Obviamente esperemos que não.

Cps

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Boas
> 
> Eu contei 5... é muito cirurgiao para um aquário desse tamanho, ainda mais quando 3 deles crescem bastante.
> 
> Quanto aos Kauderni´s, preferem companheiros de aquário bem mais calmos e são muito assustadiços (Já vi peixes destes a morrer de susto) 
> Pode acontecer que com a agitação de 5 cirurgioes, acabem por te saltar do aquário ou algo do género.Obviamente esperemos que não.
> 
> Cps


Ola amigos 
ola amigo Gil
sim tenho 5 cirurgiões mas entre eles a muita calma 
não sei bem porque mesmo o ultimo que eu meti que sempre pensei haver guerras mas não esta tudo muito calmo nem parecem ser os peixes que são
Quanto aos Kauderni´s vou mete los na sump quando preparada para o efeito 
estou só a espera de fazer uma mudança na sump para fazer um outro aquário no refugio esta tudo em estudo vamos ver como correm as coisas.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> É um peixe muito porreiro e bonito, um peixe muito activo que anda sempre bicando a rocha e os vidros.
> Se nao estou em erro ja tens 4 cirurgioes nao é?


Ola amigo Anthony Rosado Neto
realmente foi a melhor aquisição que comprei ao amigo Paulo Bravo 
Um peixe que nunca para e muito trabalhador 
estou mesmo satisfeito com ele Ctenochaetus strigosus
E quanto aos cirurgiões tenho 5 mas e como se não os tivesse são muito calmos pelo menos ate ver se algo se alterar sera o Zebrasoma desjardinii ou o Paracanthurus_hepatus a sair  pois são os maiores mas de qualquer maneira também já tem para onde ir eu é que ainda não os quis vender.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola a todos os membros deste clã
não me levem a mal pelo elogio a quem eu vou dirigir 
Paulo J. Oliveira
Não por compras nem por comprados 
mas sim pela pessoa que tanto eu admiro e de o ter como amigo 
tanto me tem ajudado nos meus momentos mais difíceis de resolver algumas coisas que eu nem sequer imagino acontecerem no meu aquário
não desprezando outros amigos que eu por aqui encontrei e que também muito me tem ajudado e oferecido muitos dos corais que hoje eu tenho
A todos vos um grande bem aja 
Posso vos dizer que o aquário que eu hoje tenho pois e vosso fruto 
de tanta ajuda que vocês me tem dado 
tanto na parte da critica como na parte do elogio
mais uma vês a todos vocês um muito obrigada.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigos
Ola a todos já não me lembrava de um peixe que tem duas ou três semanas no aquário pena que so o vejo com as luzes apagadas
e o peixe Halichoeres hortulanus que também entrou muito bem no aquário aqui ficam as fotos





Por agora chega  depois coloco mais quando tiver mais novidades.

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas amigo Henrique,

conforme solicitas-te coloquei no meu anterior post as diferênças entre machos e femeas dos P. kauderni. Como os teus andam juntos acredito serem um casal e gostaria e agradecia que confirmasses quais as diferências que se aplicam ao teu possivel casal.
Pretendo comprar um casal e seria uma boa ajuda :SbOk:  

Abraços

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Boas Amigo Henrique,
> 
> As diferênças que dizem existir entre os machos e femeas são muito subjectivas e  incertas, mas aqui vão o que dizem( M-macho;F-femea): 
> M- maior;F- menor
> M- cabeça e boca maior relativamente ao corpo (para albergar os alevins)
> M- queixo/boca mais redondo; F- queixo/boca mais recta(quadrada)
> M- olhando de frente apresenta 4 listas brancas na mandibula inferior;F- apresenta duas
> M- cauda não forma um "V" perfeito (lobo superior é maior); F- forma um "V" perfeito (mesmo tamanho)
> M- segunda barbatana dorsal muito que a 1ª; F- mais ou menos iguais.
> ...


Ola amigo Antonio Gameiro
Desculpa de não ter respondido a mais tempo mas não tenho tido oportunidade
as minhas desculpas

 Estive a observar os peixes e o que reparei foi que o M- maior;F- menor e tambem M- cabeça e boca maior relativamente ao corpo (para albergar os alevins)
M- queixo/boca mais redondo; F- queixo/boca mais recta(quadrada)
andam sempre juntos e o outro foi excluído e anda sempre  muito afastado do dito e possível casal 
Estou a ver se faço na sump  ou seja no refugio um segundo aquario  e montar com as frags que vou fazendo  e ai vou colocar o dito casal
para ver se realmente consigo fazer criação 
mas para tudo isso e preciso ter muita para tirar toda a rocha viva que eu la tenho e não e nada pouca, também uma iluminação adequada aos peixes e corais
vamos ver como vai correr o projecto.

----------


## Rafael Bruno

Henrique, o teu aqua está 1000 estrelas.
Parabéns e continua assim que o aqua já é um grande icon no fórum.
Abraço.

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Amigo Henrique,

obrigado pela informação e eu é que peço desculpa se fui inoportuno :SbOk:  
Parece-me um excelente projecto... e reservo-te já um casalinho...eheh
desejo-te o maior sucesso

Abraço

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Henrique, o teu aqua está 1000 estrelas.
> Parabéns e continua assim que o aqua já é um grande icon no fórum.
> Abraço.


Obrigada amigo Rafael Bruno
pelos comentários
Mas também não e preciso exagerar  :SbSourire:  
É sempre bom ouvir ou ler esse tipo de comentário.

----------


## Rafael Bruno

Henrique, exagerar é uma coisa a realidade é outra. Eu só digo (escrevo) aquilo que penso, opiniões há muitas mas esta é minha.
Abraço

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Henrique, exagerar é uma coisa a realidade é outra. Eu só digo (escrevo) aquilo que penso, opiniões há muitas mas esta é minha.
> Abraço


Certo amigo e eu fico grato pelos teus comentários
e ja agora como vai o teu aquário?

----------


## Rafael Bruno

vai devagar, vai andando ao ritmo dos  :SbRiche:  

Abraço

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigos mais uma vez 
com umas novidades
Depois de ter cortado o grande sarcofiton fiz uma carrada de frags e onde tinha colocado a venda nos particulares
mas como ninguém os comprou eu tanto insisti que os vendi todos ao preço da chuva  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
em troca trouxe mais uns corais que aqui ficam a imagens 
não são grande coisa mas é o que se pode arranjar.
Para quem ainda não tinha reparado o layut  foi mudado 
estava muito grosseiro aqui fica a foto do antes e a outra do depois



Agora a do depois





Os filhos do sarcofiton  :yb624:  















Bem por agora esta tudo depois coloco mais para as próximas novidades.

----------


## Matias Gomes

a cada dia está mais bonito.
Parabéns

----------


## Henrique de Jesus



----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> a cada dia está mais bonito.
> Parabéns


Ola amigo Matias 
Muito obrigado pelos comentarios 
aqui ficam mais umas fotos

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola a todos os membros deste fórum
Para quem não conhece ainda o meu golfinho willy    
seu padrinho  João Filipe Ramos  (argentino )
aqui fica uma foto para todos verem                                             





E também uma foto do bolo do nosso encontro  
num jantar de Natal na Guarda 



Depois coloco umas fotos do pessoal todo.

----------


## José J Correia

Pois é meus amigos ontem com a ida a casa do nosso amigo Henrique de Jesus estava a ver que tinha que alugar im TIR para me trazer todos os frags que ele me deu,OBRIGADAO  :yb677:  
E quanto ao peixinho nao haja duvidas é lindissimo.
Henrique grande abraço para ti e a tua muito simpatica FAMILIA.  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Pois é meus amigos ontem com a ida a casa do nosso amigo Henrique de Jesus estava a ver que tinha que alugar im TIR para me trazer todos os frags que ele me deu,OBRIGADAO  
> E quanto ao peixinho nao haja duvidas é lindissimo.
> Henrique grande abraço para ti e a tua muito simpatica FAMILIA.


Ola amigo José J Correia
Não fiz nada de mais que qualquer amigo não o faria
Pois so espero que gostasses da estadia 
e tambem dos ditos frags pois estamos no Natal 
e para alguns o Natal chegou mais cedo  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
 :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Paulo Rui Silva

Boas Henrique,
Isso està a evoluir... :Olá:  
Que "golfinho" é esse ? não tens mais fotos ? 

Abraço e boa continuação

----------


## CunhaVelho

olá Henrique
o aquário está espectacular.
Como se comportam as sunsun em termos de potência e de barulho
obrigado

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> Boas Henrique,
> Isso està a evoluir... 
> Que "golfinho" é esse ? não tens mais fotos ? 
> 
> Abraço e boa continuação


Ola amigo Paulo Rui Silva 
peço desculpas de não poder responder mais cedo mas tenho o meu computador avariado e estou a entrar numde um amigo 
esse peixe  (golfinho e um Gomphosus varius)
Isto foi uma brincadeira minha pois ficou muito bonita a fotografia e parece mesmo o dito Golfinho.
Depois para a semana comento e coloco mais algumas fotos.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

> olá Henrique
> o aquário está espectacular.
> Como se comportam as sunsun em termos de potência e de barulho
> obrigado


Ola amigo CunhaVelho
Peço  desculpas de so agora estar a responder 
pois o meu computador avarou e estou a usar de um amigo.
Eu estou satisfeito com elas ate ao dia de hojenão tenho notado que a potencia esteja a diminuir 
E em barulhos não tenho.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas henrique que tal vai isso?

Enato esse aquario como ta ele?

Novidades? Crescimentos tem sido bons?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigos 
Ola Anthony Rosado Neto
O meu aquario esta numa de repouso pois os euros sao poucos
mas tem estrado umas coisitas assim que eu tenha uma maquina fotografica eu coloco umas novidades que entraram .

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola pessoal depois de alguns meses 
resolvi agora colocar uma fotos que andavam perdidas 
não e nada de especial mas e o que se pode arranjar por agora














E por agora e tudo espero que gostem as fotos não são de grande qualidade 
um abraço deste e sempre vosso amigo.

----------


## Nuno Justino

Olá Amigo Henrique!

Como já te tinha dito por mais fotos que ponhas é impossível retratar a beleza do teu aquário. è realmente um belo oceano cheio de cor e de vida, onde os vivos têm as melhores condições possíveis para estar. Foi um prazer visitar esse aquário e mais uma vez agradeço todos os corais que me deste.
Grande Abraço,

Nuno JF

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola a todos aqui ficam mais umas fotos

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Aqui ficam mais umas fotos

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

e por agora esta tudo depois
quando tiver mais novidades
coloco mais fotos
um abraço
Henrique de Jesus

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Henrique

Na procura de informações acerca do Chemon Rostratus e analisando as tuas últimas fotos, não o encontrei ...

Ainda o tens?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola pessoal
ola amigo Pedro Ferrer
Peço desculpas de só agora responder
Amigo Pedro Ferrer ja não o tenho infelizmente morreu
parecia me tão saudável de um dia para o outro começou a vir muita vez ao cimo da agua ate que um dia la ficou
Ainda hoje me lembra esse lindo peixe(Chemon Rostratus)
pois também foi a única baixa que eu tive desde que eu montei este novo aquário
Mas também já coloquei mais dois peixes no meu sistema
Coloquei um mandarim que também se esta a adaptar muito bem ate parece que já cá esta a um ano :SbSourire: 
E sambem coloquei um Six Line Wrasse 
mas com a intenção de me comerem planarias,tive uma boa carrada delas tenho eu de ir tirando algumas com aspiração que  eles não lhes tocam
fica a beleza deles :SbSourire:  :SbSourire: 
Um abraço 
Henrique de jesus

----------


## Fábio Juliano Vanzin

Aonde vc conseguiu este golfinho?

----------

